# Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....



## Podencofan (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Gartenteich-Freunde,

als braver Newbie dieses Forums komme ich hiermit natürlich gerne der obligatorischen Neuvorstellung von mir und meinem sogenannten Gartenteich nach.

Meine Name ist Jennifer, ich bin 38 Jahre alt und wohne mit meinem Mann und zwei Podencos in einem wunderschönen Holzhaus in der Nähe von Hannover. Im Sommerurlaub vor 5 Jahren ist es meinem Göttergatten (GG) spontan eingefallen, dass ein Teich am Haus doch eine tolle Idee wäre. In meiner Abwesenheit (und sehr zu meinem Leidwesen) wurde also mal eben ein Loch am Haus gebuddelt, Folie und Kies gekauft und sechs Stunden später hatte das Elend bei uns im Garten Einzug gehalten. 

Ab da war es mein großer Fehler, meinem Mann bei der weiteren Umsetzung völlig freie Hand zu lassen und mich komplett aus allem rauszuhalten. Stattdessen hätte ich GG wohl dazu zwingen sollen, diesen Krater sofort wieder zu verschließen und das unnötig ausgegebene Geld durch z.B. den Verkauf einer Niere auszugleichen....  

Da die Buddelei natürlich in die Arme geht und die Abenteuerlust sehr schnell dem Arbeitsfrust weicht, war das Resultat ein Teich, der an der tiefsten Stelle gerade mal 50 cm (!!!) aufweist, aber natürlich am liebsten mit einem Stör besetzt werden sollte!!!  

    

GG kümmerte sich also weiter um Technik, Pflanzen und Fischbesatz.... alles ohne sich ein einziges Mal wirklich schlau zu machen! Mir blieb zum Schluss nur noch, wenigstens eine kosmetische Korrektur zu machen und den Teich durch eine entsprechende Holzumrandung ans Haus und die Terrasse anzugliedern.

    

Von der Optik her gefällt mir unser Becken super gut, aber von der Umsetzung und den Anfordernissen eines Teiches ist es natürlich eine Katastrophe! Nach mittlerweile fünf Jahren habe ich endlich ein Einsehen, um zu retten, was noch zu retten ist, denn natürlich geht dieses Loch allmählich vor die Hunde (und das liegt nicht daran, dass sich unser Rüde ein Mal versehentlich in den Teich verirrt hat, weil er die Bewegung der Fische so spannend fand!). :friede

 

So, nun aber endlich mal zu den Fakten zu unserem Teich, nachdem die Bilder ja nun schon einen optischen Eindruck vermittelt haben:

Art: Folienteich mit Kiesel als Bodengrund - Schicht ca. 2-3 cm, Körnung vermutlich 8/16 mm; mittlerweile ist vom Kies unter der stinkenden Mulmschicht nichts mehr zu sehen.

Abmessungen: Schenkellänge außen 290/300 cm - Schenkellänge innen 165/150 cm, 
Tiefe: max. 50 cm - Tiefe min. 35 cm. 
Daraus ergibt sich ca. eine Fläche von 6,4 qm und ein Volumen von 2.500 Litern, da senkrechte Wände mit nur einer kleinen Terrassenstufe am Winkel der Außenschenkel.

Technik: Zu kleine Pumpe mit 1.100 l/h hat endlich ausgedient und wurde in diesem Frühjahr von mir durch eine Pumpe mit 2.500 l/h ersetzt!!!
Dazu gibt es ein Druckfilter der Fa. Heissner, Typ HF-10-F37UV mit einer 7W UV-Lampe. Da es keine Unterlagen mehr dazu gibt, habe ich keine Ahnung, ob dieses Gerät für unsere Teichgröße ausreicht oder nicht.

Besatz: 6 Goldfische, ca 10-12 cm; ca. 10 Grundlinge (Abkömmlinge eines Paares aus dem Ursprungsbesatz, nur ein Alter hat überlebt, der zweite war letztes Jahr plötzlich verschwunden, auch viele der bis dato zahlreichen Nachkommen); 5 kleine Edelkrebse seit letztem Jahr. Zahlreiche Posthornschnecken und zwei große Teichmuscheln gehören auch noch zum Portfolio.

Bepflanzung: Als Sofortmaßnahme zur Rettung des Teiches habe ich in diesem Frühjahr erst mal 2 Liter __ Hornkraut sowie 2 Liter __ Quellmoos und ein Bund __ Tausendblatt als Sauerstoffspender eingebracht. An so was wichtiges wie Unterwasserpflanzen hat mein GG nämlich gar nicht gedacht! Zum Glück war in seinem Starter-Set etwas __ Papageienfeder dabei, welches sich einige Zeit gehalten und vermehrt hat, aber in diesem Winter komplett kaputt gefroren ist. Zusätzlich gibt es 2 kleine Seerosen, etwas __ Schilf, Reste von __ Hechtkraut und Sumpfiris am Rand, aber auch hier hat sich vieles in diesem Winter verabschiedet. Auch meine geliebten Tannenwedel sind eingegangen. 

Probleme: Gibt es bei diesem ungeplanten Spontanbau natürlich mittlerweile jede Menge. Wie sich das Leben darin bisher überhaupt behaupten konnte, ist mir schlichtweg ein Rätsel! 

Erste Hilfe: Für mich ist jetzt erst mal das dringlichste Anliegen, unseren Fischen und übrigen Teichbewohnern das Leben so angenehm und artgerecht wie möglich zu gestalten. 

Dazu muss ich wohl als nächstes unbedingt das Entfernen der Mulmschicht in Angriff nehmen - allerdings auf gar keinen Fall mit einem Schlammsauger! Ich hatte mir einen ausgeliehen, aber war nach 5 Minuten völlig abgenervt! Das blöde Teil hat mir vier meiner geliebten Posthornschnecken geschreddert und den Dreck mehr aufgewühlt als abgesogen. Jetzt werde ich wohl mit einem Kescher den Mulm samt Kies rausholen und jede Fuhre von Hand nach __ Schnecken, Grundlingen oder sonstigen Kleinstlebewesen durchwühlen. Mir graut jetzt schon vor dieser mühseligen Arbeit, aber wenn ich noch länger warte, vergifte ich wohl die Fische im Winter in diesem Dreck. Dann bringt auch der Eisfreihalter nichts, wenn dort unten kein Sauerstoff mehr übrig bleibt! :rotekarte

Als nächstes fehlen dann noch einige Pflanzen, um den Sauerstoff im Wasser und Nährstoffabbau weiter zu fördern. Die nach dem Hornkraut und Quellmoos eingebrachte Portion __ Wasserlinsen hat nicht mal drei Tage überlebt. Ist wohl Fischfutter geworden statt sich explosionsartig zu vermehren zu können wie erwartet. Heißt das nun, dass der Nährstoffübeschuss nicht so groß war oder dass die Fische zu hungrig waren?

Ich habe dieses Jahr übrigens noch nicht zugefüttert. Da sich genug Fadenalgen (leider) an den Steinen und dem Folienrand befinden sowie jede Menge Schwebalgen das Wasser trüben, dachte ich mir, dass eine Selbstversorgung wohl gewährleistet sein müsste. Meint ihr, das ist bei diesem Besatz noch gegeben oder muss ich doch füttern?

Gerne würde ich auch die Trübung des Wassers in den Griff bekommen, aber da bin ich doch sehr ratlos. Sicherlich ist die kleine 7W UV-Lampe im Filter nicht ausreichend für das Teichvolumen, aber eine andere Lampe passt dort nun mal nicht rein. 

Habe auch schon 2 x Kanne Bio Fermentgetreide® flüssig in den Teich gekippt und eben die Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt. Aber trüb bleibt es trotzdem. Das es ein wenig klarer geworden ist, liegt wohl eher an der fehlenden Sonne in den letzten 2 Wochen. Ach so, habe bisher noch  gar nicht erwähnt, dass unser kleines Becken ab mittags die volle Sonneneinstrahlung "genießt".

Mich würde natürlich interessieren, ob ihr nach euren Erfahrungen unserem Kleinod überhaupt noch eine Überlebenschance einräumt. In der jetzigen Form wird es auf Dauer sicherlich sehr schwierig werden, den Teich und deren Bewohner weiter am Leben zu erhalten. Eine Vertiefung auf 1,20 - 1,50 Meter wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, aber was mache ich mit den Fischen und Krebsen während und nach der Umbauphase? Es ist ja nicht nur die Arbeit an sich, sondern gerade auch die anschließende Neueinstellung des Gleichgewichts im Teich. Da stellt sich ja glatt eine generelle Sinnfrage... 

Nun denn, das soll es nach zigtausend Wörtern nun endlich von mir gewesen sein. Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Geduld beim Lesen und die künftige Hilfe, die ich hier sicherlich bekommen werde. :beten

Jetzt werde ich mir erst mal die Taschenlampe schnappen und sehen, ob ich mal wieder unseren blauen Kalle beobachten kann - falls er noch blau ist und sich nicht schon gehäutet hat. Es ist abends immer spannend, ob sich einer unserer Krebse zeigen wird oder nicht. Allerdings macht die Trübung des Wasser die Sichtung leider noch schwieriger! 

Bis bald,
Jenny


----------



## Gladiator (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

:Willkommen2

Sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus^^

Dass dein GG einfach mal so ein loch buddelt ist doch schon lustig 

Also ich bin kein Fisch-kenner, aber denke dass der Teich für fische schon tiefer sein sollte..

Mit den Fischen und Krebsen während und nach der Umbauphase, kannst du sie ja in ein Aquarium oder so etwas unterbringen..

PS: gar nicht so schlecht was der da gebuddelt hat


----------



## Joerg (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hi Jenny,
Willkommen und herzlichen Dank für die amüsante Schilderung der Entstehung eures Teiches und den sich daraus ergebenden Problemem.
Sicher finden sich Lösungen für die einzelnen Sachen und ein Umbau ist ganz normal. Jeder baut seinen Teich 3 mal. 

Damit das ganze etwas übersichtilicher bleibt, solltest du die verschiedenen Themen besser etwas trennen.


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hallo Jenny ,

:willkommen

die winklige Form find ich gar ned schlecht, passt sich auch gut an die Hausecke an.


Was wirklich gar ned gut ist ist die Tiefe, viel zuwenig für die Fische & Co. Da habt Ihr echt Glück gehabt das die den Winter überlebt haben.

Während der Umbauzeit kann man die Tiere in Mörtelkübel, oder besser ein größeres Kinderplanschbecken das mit halb Teichwasser + halb Frischwasser gefüllt ist geben und den Druckfilter mit anzuschließen . Ein Lüfterstein dazu würde auch genügend Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen. 


Ich  hab mal eingezeichnet was Ihr wo ändern könntet
 

wenn ihr die Ecke auf 1m Tiefe bringen würdet wäre das schon mal die halbe Miete und über 1000 Liter mehr  bei dieser Gelegenheit würde ja auch der ganze Mulm herauskommen - Tiere rausklauben machst du ja schon 

den Teichgrund würde ich mit 5-10cm groben Sand füllen.

auch solltet Ihr an einer Stelle einen Ausgang für hineingefallene Tier mit andenken (die Wuff´s können das ja alleine, aber Igel & co ned ).

Ja in diesem Winter haben es auch bei mir ned alle Pflanzen geschafft - das war schon  . Beim neu anpflanzen sollte man darauf achten die Erde von den Wurzeln abzuspülen und ohne Körbe einzupflanzen, am Anfang kann man ein paar Steine herumlegen um die Pflanzen zu stützen.

Wenn die UVC älter als 2 jahre ist solltest du die Röhre austauschen, von der größe sollte sie passen - 1W / 1000 Liter ist so ein grober Richtwert.


Noch ist es eine günstige Zeit um loszulegen - die Pflanzen würden noch gut anwachsen.


----------



## katja (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

auch von mir :willkommen im forum 

sehr unterhaltsamer text  , auch wenn manches nicht so toll ist :?

mitchs vorschläge sind wie immer 

wobei ich mich frage, ob der platz in dem tiefen viereck dann reichen würde für 16 fische, 5 krebse und die __ muscheln...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hey Jenny,

herzlich Willkommen 

Na Dein GG kommt ja auf Ideen ...  ... aber eigentlich ist es auch wieder eine tolle Idee, denn ein Garten ohne Teich ist irgendwie trostlos.
Nur so ne kleine Verbesserung müßtet ihr in Angriff nehmen ... nämlich die Tiefe. Für Fische sind 50cm viiieeel zu flach.
Bitte auf einer Schenkellänge 1m bis 1,20 tief ausheben.
Den übrigen Schenkel in 2 Stufen teilen und schon kann sich dort anderes Getier ansammeln.

 

Mich seine Idee war ja nicht sooo schlecht, aber ich finde ein kleines Loch in der mitte ist zu wenig.
Immerhin sollen Fisch und Krebs ja heil über den Winter kommen.

Pflanzen kannst Du, wenn der eine Schenkel nicht reicht, ja auch in Form von Pflanztaschen an die Steilwände hängen. Das sieht auch hübsch aus ...

Mandy


----------



## Podencofan (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Moin ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für die netten Grüße und ersten Tipps. Ich sehe schon, ich bin hier richtig und muss meine Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, unser Holzbecken doch noch in einen lebensspendenden Teich umwandeln zu können.

Jaja, die fehlende Tiefe ist euch allen natürlich auch sofort aufgefallen. Ich war entsetzt, als ich dies tatsächlich mal nachgemessen habe, denn GG hat natürlich immer behauptet, dass er die tiefste Stelle mit einem Meter versehen hat. Naja, Männer und Längenangaben.... 



> Bitte auf einer Schenkellänge 1m bis 1,20 tief ausheben.
> Den übrigen Schenkel in 2 Stufen teilen und schon kann sich dort anderes Getier ansammeln.



Danke für den Hinweis und die Mühe mit dem Bild, Mandy. Finde ich toll so! Wäre ich gar nicht drauf gekommen, dass ich die Stufen so aufteilen kann und dass ich natürlich verschiedene Tiefen nicht nur für Pflanzen, sondern auch für Tiere bereithalten muss. Hätte wohl einfach den ganzen Teich auf 1,20 - 1,50 ausgebuddelt und versucht, eine Terrassenstufe an den Außenschenkeln hinzubekommen. So gefällt mir das viel besser. 



> ...auch solltet Ihr an einer Stelle einen Ausgang für hineingefallene Tier mit andenken



 ohje, daran habe ich auch noch gar niemals nicht gedacht, Mitch! Ich habe mich einfach darauf verlassen, dass die Holzumrandung an sich ein ausreichend hohes Hindernis darstellt, dass Igel, Maus & Co. keine Chance haben, an den Teich ranzukommen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass unser armer Hausigel, der in der Hecke wohnt, meist diesen Teil des Gartens meidet, denn unsere Hündin liebt es, ihn in die Schnauze zu nehmen und rumzutragen!!!  

Nee, ernsthaft, diesen Punkt werde ich beim Umbau natürlich berücksichtigen müssen. Bei so vielen ersten Ideen von euch, möchte ich das ja am liebsten schon dieses Jahr erledigen, aber das passt weder in die Zeitplanung noch ins Budget. Erstmal muss die Umgestaltung des Vorgartens beendet werden und im September ist dann der Verandabau an der Vorderseite dran und dann kann nächstes Jahr der Teichumbau losgehen!



> Damit das ganze etwas übersichtilicher bleibt, solltest du die verschiedenen Themen besser etwas trennen



Völlig richtig, werde ich in Angriff nehmen, Jörg. Gehört natürlich alles nicht in den Vorstellungsthread, sondern in die einzelnen Themenbereich ordentlich aufgegliedert. Hätte mich in meiner Schreibwut gestern nicht so hinreißen lassen sollen, alles auf ein Mal loswerden zu wollen.

Aber es tut so gut, sich endlich zu kümmern und aktiv zu werden, wenn auch erst mal nur eingeschränkt. Mit meinem Mann kann ich dieses Thema absolut nicht besprechen und alles kann man sich - bei aller Belesenheit und vorherigen Qual der Tastatur und der Augen im Netz - auch nicht alleine beibringen. Da ist so ein Gedankenaustausch wie hier schon viel produktiver. 

Ich werde mich also zu den einzelnen Punkte noch mal separat melden. Trotzdem nochmals danke an dieser Stelle für euer bisheriges Feedback. Wie schon gesagt, die Optik unseres Beckens gefällt mir ja auch total gut und ich möchte einen Teich im Garten auch nicht mehr missen! Nur ordentlich und artgerecht muss es werden!

Ein schönes Wochenende und bis bald,
Jenny

P.S. Kalle habe ich gestern abend natürlich nicht mehr gesehen.... Schade, dass diese Krebse so schwer zu beobachten sind.


----------



## katja (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

ich würde den verandabau aufs frühjahr verlegen und stattdessen noch dieses jahr den teich in angriff nehmen. nicht dass sich das rächt und eure tiere den kommenden winter vielleicht nicht überleben... :?


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Servus Jenny

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin froh das du das Heft deinem GG aus der Hand nimmst 

Er hat ja doch einige sträfliche Fehler begangen ...

Wegen der Tiefe > messe mal ohne den Kies, vielleicht ist er ja doch tiefer als gedacht  ... um mal an die Aussage deines Gatten zu glauben 

Die Skizze von Mandy zugrunde leg: 
 
Wie sieht es mit dem Schatten in der 30cm Zone aus 

Eigentlich sollte diese 30cm Zone weitestgehend in der vollen Sonne liegen ...

Dem zufolge würde ich die Schenkel umdrehen ... die 100 - 120cm Zone dort wo jetzt im Bild die 30cm & 50cm Zone liegt.
Statt der 30cm Zone würde ich eine Sumpfzone planen und die 50cm Zone mit der 30cm Zone teilen ... 3/4 die 30cm Zone, 1/4 die 50cm Zone (gibt sehr wenige Pflanzen für die 50cm Zone)

Schade das Ihr den Umbau nicht mehr heuer angehen wollt/könnt, denn damit setzt ihr das Leben der Fische neuerlich im Winter aus Spiel. 
Will euch um Gottes willen kein schlechtes Gewissen mit meiner Aussage machen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr Euren Terminplan überdenken ...

Vom finanziellen denke ich wird Euch die Folie kein großes Loch ins Budget reissen ...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hey Helmut,

ich habe das so rum gedacht, weil die Terrasse an dieser Seite liegt (der Tisch/die Stühle im Hintergrund).
Sicher ist das Licht ein wesentlicher Faktor mit ... nur so rum könnte es sein, dass man keine Sicht auf die Fische hat.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Servus Mandy

Da hast allerdings Recht 

Hmmm ... Vielleicht die Sumpfzone verkleinern und nur übers Eck


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Weiß nicht ... man könnte auch nicht den ganzen Schenkelbereich in seiner Breite vertiefen, sondern nur einen Teil und an den Längsseiten dann einen Streifen zum Bepflanzen übrig lassen ...
Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit ...

Oder in mehreren Stufen (nicht nur 2 Zonen) runter gehen ... allerdings nimmt das den Fischen und Krebsen wieder ne Menge Platz weg ...

Na mal sehen was Jenny noch so sagt 

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Na, das sieht doch schon soweit ganz gut aus..bitte mehr Bilder!


----------



## Podencofan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*



So, da bin ich nun auch endlich wieder und kann noch auf den Beitrag von Helmut eingehen - vielen Dank dafür erstmal.

Mir schwirrt schon ganz der Kopf bei euren vielen Anmerkungen.... das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn ich die einzelnen Themen denn dann endlich vertiefen werde! :friede



> Digitcat schrieb:
> Wie sieht es mit dem Schatten in der 30cm Zone aus



Der Bereich ist zwar schattiger als der Schenkel direkt an der Terrasse, aber von mittags bis abends ist auch hier volle Sonne, Vormittags wird der Bereich noch durch ein Sonnensegel beschattet, aber ab so 12 Uhr liegt die komplette Wasserfläche in der Sonne. Aber durch den Hausschatten liegt dieser Teil abends natürlich frührer im Schatten - so ab 18 Uhr.



> Digicat schrieb:
> ...Schenkel umdrehen ..... Statt der 30cm Zone würde ich eine Sumpfzone planen



 öh, Sumpfzone??? Hätte ich bei diesem Teichaufbau null dran gedacht, dass dies möglich oder notwendig oder gut für was auch immer wäre... Hm, ja, aber wie Mandy schon schrieb wegen des "Schenkel umdrehen": es ist halt die Sichtachse von der Terrasse aus und wenn wir dann als erstes auf die Sumpf-/Flachzone schauen, haben wir vom Sitzplatz aus null Sicht auf die Fische. Ich meine, das haben wir ja jetzt auch nicht, aber das liegt ja eher am trüben Wasser....

Hm, hm, hm.....eure Bedenken wegen des Zeitpunkts des Umbaus erst im nächsten Jahr habe ich aufgenommen und sehe das grundsätzlich natürlich genau so - je eher desto Fisch... oder so.... 

Nunja, ihr kennt halt meinen allerliebsten GG nicht und wenn der keinen Bock auf etwas hat, dann hat der aber so was von keinen Bock darauf, dass wohl eher der Berg zum Propheten kommt als der Prophet zum Berg - oder auf den Teich gesprochen, dass wohl eher unsere Fische mit meinem GG zu Schimpfen anfangen als dass er sich mal seiner Verantwortung bewusst wird.  :haue3

Herrje, schreibe ich heute einen Unsinn zusammen..... jedenfalls habe ich meinen GG gestern mal vorsichtig auf das Thema angesprochen und es so was von sofort bereut!!!  Aber dank meiner weiblichen Überzeugungskraft (oder was es doch eher die gemeine frauliche Erpressung "keine Teichrenovierung - keine Veranda"??? ) 

Langer Rede, kurzer Unsinn: Wir werden wohl doch in der ersten Septemberwoche den Teichumbau angehen!!!  Früher geht leider nicht, da er kein Wochenende mehr frei hat (Scheiß Schichtarbeit!), aber nach dem Getöse gestern Abend ist das schon ein Riesenfortschritt. Prompt macht sich der gnädige Herr dann doch Gedanken und denkt jetzt sogar darüber nach, den Teich nicht nur zu vertiefen, sondern den einen Schenkel auch zu verbreitern, so dass wir ca. 50 cm auch in der Breite dazu gewinnen würden. 

Darüber machen wir uns also die nächste Zeit Gedanken und alle weiteren Punkte zu diesem Umbau werde ich dann, wie versprochen, in einzelne Themenbereiche und neue Threads aufteilen, damit es hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird. Dann spreche ich euch gerne noch mal wegen einer sinnvollen Aufteilung der Tiefen und der notwendigen Technik und so weiter separat an. 

Trotzdem hier an dieser Stelle noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für eure bisherigen Anregungen. Die haben doch relativ schnell ziemlich viel bewirkt. 
Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich meinen GG noch dieses Jahr dazu bekomme, sich um den Teichumbau zu kümmern. Sein einziges Thema seit April ist nämlich die Veranda an der Vorderseite des Hauses, die wir aus Budgetgründen auf den September verschoben haben.

Aber wer auch vier Wochen Sommerurlaub hat, kann ja in der ersten Woche den Teich machen und die anderen drei Wochen die Veranda bauen.... :evil Ist das mindestes, was GG tun kann.... oder gezwungen ist zu tun.... 

Lasst es euch gut gehen und bis bald,
Jenny


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

das hört sich sehr gut an  eure fische und das andere getier werden es dir danken, dass du dich mit gg angelegt hast 

wenn ihr das dann zu zweit angeht, geht das sicher gut von der hand und spätestens wenn er selbst sieht, was ihr da tolles geschaffen habt wird er wieder ganz zahm sein


----------



## Podencofan (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde.... aber Rettung in Sicht!*

Moin ihr Lieben!

Ich zerre mal wieder meine Teich-Vorstellung vom letzten Jahr ans Licht und gestehe zerknirscht, dass immer noch kein Umbau stattgefunden hat.  

Leider hatten sich unsere Pläne, die ich ja nun mühsam bei meinem GG durchgedrückt hatte, kurzerhand in Luft aufgelöst, als Ende August letzten Jahres unsere Heiztherme dank eines Elektronikschadens wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden erlitt. Das hat uns finanziell dann fast zerrissen und über ein Jahr gedauert, um sich davon wieder halbwegs zu erholen. 

Aber da ja alles im Leben einen Grund hat und Klagen sowieso nichts bringt, habe ich die erzwungene Wartezeit genutzt, über den Teichumbau nachzudenken und Alternativen zu finden. Letztendlich wäre die geplante Vertiefung und Verbreiterung zwar schon ein Fortschritt gewesen, aber ich wollte für unsere Teichbewohner in größeren Dimensionen denken, denn einen Umbau 3.0 soll es nicht geben. 

Es standen mir zwei Optionen zur Verfügung: entweder - von der Terasse aus gesehen - den rechten Gartenbereich, der bisher als Kiesgarten angelegt ist, mit einer Fläche von ca. 12 x 10 m umfunktionieren

 

oder um die Ecke des Hauses rechts am alten Teich die komplette Sandfläche mit von ca. 5 x 12 m ausbuddeln. 

 

Das war doch tausend Mal besser als die zuvor angesetzte Erweiterung! 

Letztendlich ist die Wahl des Standortes nun auf die Sandfläche gefallen, denn für mich sprachen zwei wichtige Gründe gegen den Kiesgarten: zum einen wächst dort hinter der Schaukel eine von uns gepflanzte __ Kastanie, die jetzt schon nach acht Jahren solch fette Wurzeln ausgebildet hat, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass selbst mit Panzerung à la NG ein Teich an dieser Stelle das weitere Wurzelwachstum in den nächsten 20 Jahren überstehen würde. Außerdem wäre mir der Teich zu abgeschnitten gewesen von der Terrasse und vom Haus. 

Ich liebe es, wenn sich das Glitzern der Sonne auf der Wasseroberfläche an den Wänden widerspiegelt - sowohl draußen am Haus als auch drinnen im Wohnzimmer. Außerdem kann ich an dieser Stelle die Fische viel besser beobachten. Auf der Kiesfläche wäre vielleicht ein größerer Teich in natürlicherer Form möglich, aber ich habe mich dann doch aus vielleicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen dagegen entschieden - allerdings nach mehrfachem Hin & Her. 

Jetzt wird es also eher ein schmaler Teich mit einigen Einschränkungen in der Gestaltungsmöglichkeit, aber ich werde das Beste rausholen. Ein paar Ideen habe ich schon zu Papier gebracht und die stimmigste Version werde ich hier natürlich in Kürze reinsetzen. Vielleicht habe ich ja mögliche Problemstellen übersehen, auf die ihr mich mit euren Erfahrungen dann aufmerksam machen könnt. :beten

Außerdem werde ich natürlich noch einige andere Freds besuchen müssen, denn es gibt noch drei Themenbereiche, bei denen ich total unschlüssig bin: a) Filtergraben oder Bodenfilter, b) Luftheber statt/und Pumpe, c) Mörtelpanzer ja oder nein. 

Aber ich habe ja noch bis April Zeit, um sämtliche Planungen abzuschließen und euch ordentlich in Anspruch zu nehmen.

So, das war's erstmal in aller Kürze von mir. Ich freue mich schon auf den regen Austausch mit euch und hole jetzt mal die Lesebrille für's weitere Stöbern im Forum sowie die Filzstifte für die versprochene Skizze raus und dann geht's weiter. Das Wetter ist ja heute zum Glück so verregnet, dass ich mich weiterhin meinen Gedankenspielen widmen kann. Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende. Bis bald!

Viele Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hallo Jenny,

vielleicht sollte es so sein damit nun alles viel besser wird 

Wie du schon sagst würde ich auch den Sandplatz zum Teichbau verwenden.

Lass uns doch mal an deinen Überlegungen teilhaben - damit wir auch unseren Senf dazugeben können   



ich fange einfach mal mit meinem Senf an 

Da ich ja auch ein Fan von Lufthebedingens  bin und in den letzten 2 Jahren gute Erfahrungen damit gesammelt habe, würde ich sagen  
braucht weniger Strom und es werden keine Viecher in der Pumpe gehäckselt.


Da ihr ja Wasserhunde habt würde ich schon (zumindest) im Randbereich die Folie mit einem Mörtelpanzer schützen.


Die Garagenwand ist doch im Südosten? (Schattenwurf 12:53). 

Am Haus entlang würde ich den Steg weiterführen bis zum Zaun, dort könnte dann der Bodenfilter mit Luftheber sein, der von einem filtergraben entlang der Garagenwand sein Wasser bekommt.


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hallo
Wie ich hier lese geht das schon über ein Jahr euer Umbau.
Da ich auch den Fehler gemacht haben einfach mal ein Loch graben , wasser rein und gut ist zu denken , würde ich euch raten bevor ihr anfangt mit Irgendwas muß die Planung stehen .
Nicht einfach Anfangen und denken , wenn wir dabei sind wird sich schon was ergeben .
Hab jetzt auch schon angefangen mit dém Umbau 2014 , bei mir steht aber zu 99% alles fest was und wie ich es machen will/werde.
Also lieber wie ich , sich durch das Forum lesen und alles aufsaugen was die ( alter und vorallem erfahrene User hier im Forum ) als Rat einem geben .
Vorallem um  die Filter Technic würde ich mir gedanken machen , ein pflanz oder Bodenfilter wird da nicht reichen meine meinung nach.
Weiterhin viel Spass bei Planung und Ausführung ...


----------



## Podencofan (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

Hallo Mitch,



> Lass uns doch mal an deinen Überlegungen teilhaben - damit wir auch unseren Senf dazugeben können



natürlich komme ich dem Wunsch gerne nach. Ich dachte, ich hätte die Skizze fertig und könnte euch dann besser erläutern, wie meine derzeitigen Überlegungen aussehen. Aber ich hätte mit eurer Ungeduld ja eigentlich rechnen müssen...  .... und über Senf freue ich mich natürlich immer.



> Am Haus entlang würde ich den Steg weiterführen bis zum Zaun, dort könnte dann der Bodenfilter mit Luftheber sein, der von einem filtergraben entlang der Garagenwand sein Wasser bekommt.



Also, entweder bist du Hellseher oder meine Wahl des Standortes lässt nur diesen Schluss zu.  Ganz ehrlich, so ziemlich genau sieht mein Grundplan derzeit nämlich aus! 

Tatsächlich wollte ich am Haus entlang den Holzsteg führen, am Anfang bis unter das erste Fenster ca. 75 cm breit und dann die 2,40 m zwischen den beiden Fenstern sollte eine mind 1,50 m breite "Plattform" entstehen, damit notfalls auch mal eine Leiter ans Haus angesetzt werden kann, falls wir an die Klimaanlage im __ Giebel kommen müssen.

Der Steg führt dann noch ein Stück weiter, aber nicht ganz bis in die Ecke, denn dort soll ein Sandstück von ca. 2 x 2 Meter für unseren Rüden stehen bleiben. Das ist nämlich seine Lieblingssonnenecke und die möchte ich ihm nur ungern wegnehmen.

Entlang der Garagenwand sollte dann auch tatsächlich der Filtergraben oder Bodenfilter lang führen, Breite ca 0,75 - 1,00 Meter, je nachdem, wie groß der ausfallen muss. Ich bin mir über die Unterschiede und Vorteile dieser beiden Systeme noch nicht ganz klar, daher werde ich mich hier noch ein wenig belesen und beraten lassen müssen.

Direkt neben die Garage kommt dann noch mal ein flacher Ein-/Ausstieg in Form eines Sandstrandes für evtl. einfallende Tiere. Dieser Bereich müsste wegen unserer eigentlich wasserscheuen Hunde also auf jeden Fall wohl eine Mörtelschicht erhalten. Außerdem soll dieser Bereich offen bleiben, damit nicht die ganze Umrandung mit Holz ausfällt und wie ein riesiger Pool aussieht. Im Kleinformat gefällt mir das jetzt sehr gut, aber in der anderen Größenordnung....

Der Rest bis zur Terrasse bekommt dann wieder einen 75 cm Holzsteg als Abgrenzung. Allerdings wird es diesmal einen schmalen Ufergraben an der Stirnseite geben, damit ich dort üppigst pflanzen kann und trotzdem einen nährstoffarmen Teich erhalte. Das Stückchen links im Bild, direkt an der Terrasse, welches jetzt noch mit einem Holzdeck versehen ist, soll dann eher mit einem Sumpf- oder Moorbeet versehen werden.

Sowei also erstmal der Grundplan. Weiterhin steht schon fest, dass ich auf jeden Fall auch mit einem Filter arbeiten werde, denn ich liebe klares Teichwasser und will auch meine Krebse im Dunkeln sehen können. Das geht bei trüber Suppe nicht und da gebe ich MichaelH recht, dass nur der FG oder BF nicht ausreichen wird. Rückläufe wird es zwei geben - einer hinten am Zaun über ein Schwallblech und einer vorne an der Terrasse.

Dort muss unbedingt eine Strömung hin, denn ich habe mich gestern beim Stöbern im Forum in die Notropis von Werner verliebt!  Die müssen nächstes Jahr nach erfolgreichem Umbau auf jeden Fall her und dazu kommt dort eben über ein gelöchertes Rohr (oder so) eine Strömung in Flachwasserzone mit dunklem Kies hin!!!!! Alleine dafür lohnt sich schon der Umbau! 

Also, wie ihr seht, diesmal auf jeden Fall erst überlegen und dann bauen. In diesem Jahr wird es keinen einzigen Spatenstich mehr geben. Erst wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist, kann es im April nächsten Jahres losgehen! Zum Glück lässt mir mein GG hier völlig freie Hand. Er hat wohl eingesehen, dass sein erster Teich eine Katastrophe war, die von mir bis hierher über die Runden gebracht wurde.

Wie es unsere Fische und Krebse bei dieser geringen Tiefe bisher überlebt haben, grenzt an ein Wunder. Aber jetzt müssen sie nur noch ein halbes Jahr durchhalten und dann werden sie sich im Paradies wiederfinden. on

Uups, das war jetzt schon wieder ganz schön lang, sorry. Aber ich sollte ja meine Überlegungen mit euch teilen. Das habt ihr nun davon!  Jetzt gehe ich erst mal weiter malen, damit ich diesen Grundplan auch mit einer Zeichnung optisch unterstützen kann. Mir fehlt nämlich noch die hintere rechte Ecke in der Sandfläche und ich glaube, dort könnte ich mir ein schönes Stück mit Trockenmauer und jede Menge __ Funkien, Gräser und Purpurglöckchen vorstellen - also kein Wasser, sondern ein wenig natürliche Umgebung, weil es ja KEIN Holzpool werden soll. 

Also, wir hören uns. Bis später!

Viele Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## Podencofan (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ein Teich geht vor die Hunde....*

So, ihr Lieben,

mal auf die schnelle die Skizze, um meinen Grundplan zu verdeutlichen - ohne Schnick-Schnack, Farbe und Tiefenzonen, aber mit Maßen, um eine Größenvorstellung zu bekommen:

 

Für heute muss ich erst mal Feierabend machen, sonst schlafe ich wieder schlecht. Dieser Plan ist das Resultat der letzten Tage und seitdem habe ich keine Nacht mehr gut geschlafen, weil mir viel zu viele Informationen und Teichbilder aus dem Forum im Kopf rumschwirren. 

Wie gesagt, mehr Senf zu meinen drei Schlüsselthemen folgt auf jeden Fall noch (separat). Ich habe ja zum Glück keinen Zeitdruck, sondern kann jetzt die nächsten sechs Monate nutzen, um alles auszuarbeiten. Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe! 

Schönen Abend & bis bald.

Viele Grüße,
Jenny


----------

